# Kitsara - Life, the Universe and Whatnot



## Kitsara (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I figure I'll give this journal business a shot. Make for a nice record of things down the road.  So first off:

----

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
 I live in Eastern Colorado. It's a semi-arid climate, and every little bit of moisture we get is the be praised.


3.    How would you define your farm?
 We have a total of 250 acres, though it's split up into two separate pieces. We live on the main one which is 170 acres, all of it grassland and cactus. Lucikily it's more of a clay soil than the other side of the river which is more sandy.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
 I would raise reindeer and get learn how to make mini wagons and stage coaches and get into miniature horses. 

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
 I've helped build our shed which we have now converted into our house, and I've built a PVC pipe frame greenhouse that we converted into a chicken coop, and then rebuilt it when our two doelings discovered how much fun it could be too dance across it.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
 I have welded steel and some aluminum in the past, mainly with Oxy-Acet but that was in the military and too many years back. 

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
 I have always enjoyed being out in the country and I've always wanted goats, ever since I was really little and spent many a time 'talking' to the goats of one of my parents friends. And was delighted that they would talk back.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
 It's more than a hobby and not quite an occupation. It's my livelihood, though we are not yet making money from it to be considered and occupation, but it is keeping us in food.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
 I need to learn more about goats, more hands-on stuff. Only so much you can do with books. It can prepare you, but nothing beats the real thing. I just wish there was someone nearby I could work with. I've had some hands-on with sheep when I was a teenager, but that was pretty much only a summer's worth. 

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
 I've come to learn, never say never. I never thought I would living without electricity and internet. (Have to go 20 miles into twon and use the library). 

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
 Most certainly. At the moment, we've homegrown our own rabbit, chicken and turkey for the table, and eventually we will add goats to that. One of these years we will add beef and prk to the table and this coming year we'll be adding duck to our pantry shelves. 

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
 I used to have a CDL, but I've let it lapse over the years, and I'll be getting experience with a tractor soon. We just purchased a used one, though we still need implements for it. 

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
 I currently knit and crochet and I'm looking into making some small sculptures with cold porcelain and will be learning how to make soap as well as cheese from our goats milk.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
 Yes, we have goats, rabbits, ducks, chickens as well as dogs and cats

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
 I am a Certified Massage Therapist, though the area we live is pretty poor, so unfortunately I don't have a lot of clients.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
 I am very much interested in it, and I am constantly gathering information on it. I really believe in treating what I can holistically and naturally and use as little in the way of manufactured drugs. For myself as well. When things are beyond my kin, then I do seek out Western medicine.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
 I have a wood stove for heating, it's just a little thing, but then the house is little too. There's not a lot of space on top, but I have cooked on it with my cast iron skillet and pots. The rest of my cooking I am currently using a propane camp stove. This year I'm hoping to have a gas stove/oven installed. 

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

 To an extent. I do get bored with cooking sometimes. Mainly because I miss having an oven to use. I'm curious about raw milk, but I am still on the fence post about it. 

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
 Currently I have helped butcher our rabbits, chickens and turkeys. I'm not looking forward at butchering goats or even a steer later. We typically can all our meat right now since I don't have refrigeration, let alone a freezer on the farm. Though a few have gone into the freezer in the city where the rest of the family is.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
 Only energy right now past the well house is a generator that's only run for a short bit each night. I would love to have solar and wind power.


-----

It has been an interesting year so far. We've lost a number of rabbits due to the weird weather we've had lately. Warm days and then absolutely frigid days. So I'm down to two bucks and two does. I need more does and I'll likely be getting rid of one of the bucks at a chicken swap later next month and hopefully getting in some more does and maybe a different buck if I find a good one. The one buck I have is son and half-sister to the other two does. So certainly need some new stock. 

Chickens have been doing great, they are really enjoying their ability to fly over their fence and browsing around. Though they all will follow me back inside their yard. After all I might have something good for them. The ducks are a trip. They are more chicken then the chickens.  The goats have fun helping me 'herd' them back into the coop though. 

It really has been quite the adjustment getting used to living out here, but I enjoy having my son in a smaller high school, as does he (especially after having lived in the area of Columbine and Aurora). He's really opened up quite a bit and is trying new things, which is hard for him (mildly autistic). The lack of electricity is certainly interesting, though I miss internet more, but I've been getting over it. And then with being given goats to take care of back in the fall. Well. I've been happy.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 28, 2013)

HI Kitsara! Look forward to reading your journal. You have a lot of land!  Sounds beautiful. Post pics when you can!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 28, 2013)

A few pictures

Looking off to the west, the line of trees shows where the dry river is.






I really enjoy the grey-green color of the grasses






A picture of the sun during a dist storm, taken by the large shed. 






A view from the kitchen window 





A panoramic view, looking north at the shed.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 1, 2013)

Those pictures are beautiful!   Welcome to journaling, I'm looking forward to reading your future posts!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the view from the kitchen window the best!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to journalling  Looking forward to reading it...and loved the photos


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 2, 2013)

I love the view from the window too, I love looking out and not seeing another house. Well, today I just received two geese and four guinea's. Though they'll be brooded in town before they move on out. 

The geese on the way into town. They were very happy being in their 'mama's' arms.






Their names are Tweedledee and Tweedledum.  Tweedledee is a little smaller and has a narrower bill. I don't have pictures of the guinea's yet, but I'll be getting them some soon. I look forward to having them become an active part of our 'natural' alarm system.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 2, 2013)

That's such a cute picture   They're adorable!


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 3, 2013)

Finally got some pictures on the guinea's. My phone kept dying. But here's our four little keets. 






Also, I couldn't resist putting up some more pictures of Tweedledee and Tweedledum. They are so lovable and keep coming over to be picked up. Silly birdies.

Tweedledee (right) Tweedledum (left)





Tweedledee getting up close and very curious at what I am doing


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2013)

geese!

I really love my geese and poultry!


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 3, 2013)

Poultry are so much fun. My chickens are a trip. I open the coop door and they fly on out. Help themselves to leaving the pen anytime they want. But when I head that way, they'll follow me looking for goodies. The ducks are a trip. Walk on in and it's "Run away! It's going to eat us!"  We'll be expanding our flock some more this year, we've some heavy egg layers that are coming in this coming week. And then we'll be getting some Pekin ducks and some Cornish Rock crosses. Those will eventually end up in the pantry and freezer though. We're going to see about getting some more turkeys as well. This time though we're hoping to getting one of the heritage breeds, but we may end up just going with the giant bronze or whites again for the holidays. 

My Easter Eggers






Four of the ducks checking out the rebuilding of the coop





Taffy having fun 'herding' the ducks around


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

Love your herding goat!


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 5, 2013)

Today was a great day. Good weather, very little wind and the goats spent most of the time lounging around in the sun. When they weren't crying for attention. Still need to work on goat proofing their shelter though. Silly things. I took Skittles on up to the shed to brush her out and work on her hooves and the other yahoo's put up a fuss. You'd think I was torturing them. So, there I am, sitting at the milk stand with Skittles up on it and brushing her when all of a sudden the other three came running up. They had slipped out and then pushed the gate open. By fault on that since I didn't have it secure well enough, but they were supposed to have stayed inside. 

Course, they were all full of energy after having spent most of the last couple weeks cooped up because of the high winds and all. They didn't want out anyways, but still. Anyways I ended up brushing the girls as well, and they are certainly developing a bit of an udder. Course, found out that Skittles is still letting the two nurse.   I've only seen her kicking at them and not letting them when they've tried, but after I let them all down of the stand the two girls went and nursed. They were traumatized at me checking out their udders I think. She let them. No wonder she's not dried out on the one side. 

Better news though, I finally was able to get Domino to get up on the stand on his own. Been real hard getting him up there. He fights the leash and then usually his back legs lock up on him. So I'd have to lift him and such. Not something I always want to do since he's gt horns and thrashes his head about when he's upset. But he managed to make it up there without too much trouble and so he got a nice brushing. 

Course, while I'm working on him, Mama (Skittles) and the girls go out and check the rabbits... Come to find out later that they had knocked the feed hopper off of Big Mama's cage and finished up her pellets. Luckily there hadn't been much in there since I hadn't given the rabbits their feed for the day. 


I'm so happy to say that we have a tractor now. It's so wonderful looking, it's a JD 4020, with a covered cab. We don't have any implements for it yet, but we're working on it and we'll be able to do so much more when we can get things. Yay! Camera is dead and I forgot to charge the battery, so I'll have to get pictures later.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

I do love our tractor. It needs sme work like some new hydraulic hoses, but not a lot really. Now, if I can only get so lucky in finding a used cream separator that's in good condition and a low price.

Goats are looking good, loving the wonderful weather and likely not going to be too happy if we get hit with the coming storm. Course, most likely we'll get the wind and very little of the snow. They've been spending their day's soaking up the sun and complaining that I'm not spending enough time with them. I need to take some more walks with them. 



Two of our dogs, Koko (on the left) looks like she's amazed at Rango's yawn, Or maybe she saw something in there.






Times at the library now are not as often. Basketball season is over for the boy, they made it to Semi-Finals, so not too shabby. Baseball season has yet to start up, they're still interviewing coaches from what I understand. He's looking forward to it, and we bought him some new shoes, a mitt and ball. Need to buy a bat. I hadn't realized the bat we had was a teeball bat. That is /not/ going to work.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

COOOL tractor! 
Love the photos too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 7, 2013)

Like the tractor


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 8, 2013)

looks like a very useful tractor...we have 3 tractors none run with any consistency...lol


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 8, 2013)

That's got to be rough. We've another tractor. An antique. 1940's I think. It doesn't run at all.  Makes for a nice umm lawn ornaments at the moment.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Use the nonworking one as a planter! that's the joke around here...with old cars!


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, it was quite the winter storm this weekend, pretty much caught in the city due to the highway being closed. Everyone was still doing good though when we made it back on Sunday. Wind blew some pretty deep drifts. It was really bad up along the gate to get into the critters. My son just hopped over the fence. Me, not gonna happen. I had to work the gate back and forth just to get it open enough to slip through. The goats are disgusted with all the white stuff. Only Taffy really ventured more than two steps into it. She just had to see what the chickens were up too. 






Our new chihuahua is finally out of heat so now I can see about getting her fixed. Her and my dachshund. I just can't divert the resources to work on getting him up in levels in Earthdog, and well, he really doesn't conform to the breed standard, and I do not want little Chiweenies to boot. Koko is too small in comparison to him anyways.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2013)

snow!  I am bummed we didn't get much this year...but now in mid-march, it'd better not show up, time for spring!

Glad everyone was doing well when you made it back.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd rather not have much more snow. Though we do need the moisture. But March/April tend to be the big snow month's some years.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 18, 2013)

It's sounding more and more like a farm here. Went to a small animal and poultry swap yesterday with one of my rabbit bucks in the hopes of trading him out for some new bloodlines. Unfortunately, there was a surplus of bucks there, so he came back home with us. However, I did acquire a new doe and buck. The girl is a Satin/Californian cross, while the buck is pure Flemish, which is great considering we lost our other pure Flemish this past winter. They are both still young, the buck was born 11/26/12 and the doe was born 1/1/13. I am looking forward to breeding the doe with Runt when she is older. He's a Flemish cross, and he has the softest fur of all the babies we've had. I hope to get not only some nice sized babies for the freezer, but hopefully some soft fur as well. I just need to learn how to tan it. 

Back to the first sentence though, while at the swap I also purchased a lovely Rhode Island Red rooster. It was so wonderful hearing him crow this morning. He certainly seemed to enjoy strutting around the yard. He fit right in with everyone else, though he did keep back a bit from the goats.

Less than a month to go, I'm hoping, before I get some new kids from the goats. I can't wait to see them, most likely any does we get we will be keeping and we may or may not process the boys. Depends on how many we get, I may sell some instead.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 23, 2013)

Well Spring has come and we've the Spring storms to prove it. Unfortunately, I've gotten stuck in the Denver area with a number of the roads being closed, so there is no way I'm getting home today. Everyone should be okay, I hope. We left plenty of food and such, but my friend can't even make it out there with the roads being closed to check on them. Though, if I still can't get out tomorrow, she should be able to get out there then. But I'm hoping everything will clear up enough and the wind won't be blowing as much, thus keeping the roads closed.







However, the dogs are enjoying the snow. At least a couple of them. They simply love being in the snow and would make themselves frost-bitten if I let them have their way and stay outside. Silly puppies.

*Killian and Copernicus - Mmm, tasty snow*






*Killian - Frosted Dachshund anyone?*


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 23, 2013)

Love the pics


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

After looking at your pics, I am soooo glad it is sunny here! I think I have had enough snow for the year, but I know we will get at least one or two more dumps!!!!


----------



## Symphony (Mar 23, 2013)

Love your journal and stories.  You tell them so well and your land and animals are so beautiful.  I hope you come into some money so you can get that house built at the farm to not have to commute so much.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like your puppies are happy about the snow.  Snow is so pretty.  Just wish it was warm somehow.  Can we invent that---warm snow.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmm, warm snow.. wouldn't that be the fake stuff? Either that, or it's the messy wet rain. And they are happy. They get unhappy when forcibly removed from the snow and have to go inside. They stand there shivering and still want to play.


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 25, 2013)

Spike, our bottle baby, is enjoying playing in the house on Christmas.  He's a week old today. I wanted to get him reindeer antlers, but alas, wasn't able to get any. My nephews girlfriend has been enjoying her time with him, and has even had a hand in feeding him. He came with us into town to spend the holiday with the family, a two and half hour trip and he did pretty well with it. For the most part, the dogs have been pretty good with him, though Widget has taken a dislike to him. Course, she doesn't like to share her mama.  I've forgotten just how much work a baby is, and I'd never really realized just how much bottle feeding a little one is. I'm so glad I didn't have to with my boy. Heh.

The other kids have been doing great, growing and having a good time. Before we came into town, I'd take Spike out to them, and he'd spend much of the day with the other goats. Playing and hanging out with the other kids. His brother, Xander, always seems happy to have him around. I think he misses him.

It's been a good Christmas, and we get t have part two tomorrow with some more family. So we'll have to see how well it goes over with a kid participating in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 26, 2013)

Holiday meals are coming to an end and we'll be heading back out to the farm soon. Back to playing with the rest of the goats, and back to no internet unless heading into our nearby town. Heh. It's been fun though and Spike has been amusing.... Killian watches as Spike discovers gravity, for the umpteenth millionth time.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 3, 2014)

Well January was a really hectic month in a lot of ways. Cold weather, wet weather. Chiweenie puppies sent out. But all in all it wasn't too bad. Then in comes February, Son has basketball games and a dance, I'm back and forth from town and home trying to keep an eye on Skittles who was looking to pop any day. Well, sometime on my way to pick up my son from the dance, and t's snowing the slow going, she decides to give birth. Alas, I get back home, it's almost 1 am and I find her looking flatter and no kids around. I look inside the shed. Two dead babies that look like they got trampled.  Devastating. They were still a little warm too but quickly cooling. Both were little bucklings and fairly cute looking. I really need to talk with Domino, all these buck kids are not good for increasing the herd. Now all that's left is little Storm, and she still has some time to go before she even shows if she's pregnant.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry.  This weather has been devastating to kidding season.  My condolences.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you. Even though they were bucks and I couldn't keep them anyways, it's still disappointing. 

I had a couple of tentative nibbles on someone buying my other little bucklings, but alas, it keeps falling through. May have goat in the freezer next winter.


----------

